# From severe SAD down to mild SAD, great progress!



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

So a year ago I was being hospitalized for panic attacks, I almost had agoraphobia. Now I can go anywhere, clubs, mall, restaurants, work and you name it. I'm always a little anxious but not scared anymore and I actually get depressed when I'm not going out and stay home. I like to go out now

if I did it, you can do it
good luck guys wish you the best


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

how did you do it? any meds?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

yelda said:


> how did you do it? any meds?


No meds.

Honestly, I was forced into the most uncomfortable situation. Getting drunk helps a bit to battle your biggest fear, once you do then you let go into anything and start to get the hang of it and everything just seems normal no big deal.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

congratulations!! success with no med.
however, it is not so easy or possible for everyone.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

yelda said:


> congratulations!! success with no med.
> however, it is not so easy or possible for everyone.


Yes it definitely feels like some progress, I'm glad.
Trust me, I was as bad as anyone on here who has yet to deafeat their anxiety.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome! Did you do any kind of therapy?


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats, SophieK...keep up the great work!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

droen said:


> Awesome! Did you do any kind of therapy?


no, the best therapy was like I said being forced into an extremely awkard and uncomfortable social situation. After that, I realized it wasn't such a big deal and pushed myself to do other kind of stuff. Alcohol helped greatly to push myself to do those things and lose the fear of doing them. Then you get used to it...with or without alcohol.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

themoth said:


> Congrats, SophieK...keep up the great work!


Thanks themoth


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

sophiek said:


> no, the best therapy was like I said being forced into an extremely awkard and uncomfortable social situation. After that, I realized it wasn't such a big deal and pushed myself to do other kind of stuff. Alcohol helped greatly to push myself to do those things and lose the fear of doing them. Then you get used to it...with or without alcohol.


Ah, so just exposed yourself to those situations. That was courageous. That kinda of exposure can break a lot of people, but you seemed to get through it just fine and became stronger for it. :clap


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

droen said:


> Ah, so just exposed yourself to those situations. That was courageous. That kinda of exposure can break a lot of people, but you seemed to get through it just fine and became stronger for it. :clap


Exactly, and if I did it anyone else can do it. Everyone deserves the same, SAD is not a life for anyone.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

That's brilliant! Well done! Sounds like you've come an incredibly long way!


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

great to hear your doing well! I feel even alcohol doesn't really help me much personally though and being in those kinds of situations usually makes me feel worse because I just feel so much like I don't fit in and get ignored a lot of the time even when I do try to speak


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

nork123 said:


> great to hear your doing well! I feel even alcohol doesn't really help me much personally though and being in those kinds of situations usually makes me feel worse because I just feel so much like I don't fit in and get ignored a lot of the time even when I do try to speak


Being forced into the uncomfortable situation was part of the therapy process. Alcohol was just an aid along with it, but being in the right mental state to force yourself to do those things you avoid, is the way to go I think. Every individual reacts differently to the situation as well, so that comes into play.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Black_Widow said:


> That's brilliant! Well done! Sounds like you've come an incredibly long way!


Thanks, I hope to keep getting better from mild to none someday. I'm satisfied with what I've done so far.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Good for you.  Hoping that one day I'll be able to achieve the same as you've done. In the meantime, definitely going to bear what you posted in mind as inspiration! Thanks for posting your experience!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome, SophieK! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats :boogie
All the best :hug


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats, and I agree...I've made more progress this month than in years just because I finally bit the bullet and forced myself to go out and talk to people. It's certainly not easy, but you just can't give up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's wonderful :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good for you!! Thanks for sharing your success story!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

nice


----------



## Whatevs (Jan 30, 2011)

droen said:


> That kinda of exposure can break a lot of people


No it can't.

It's the only true way to beat SA.

We live in such a medicinal-dependent culture that we refuse to accept that manning up is what's needed most of the time.


----------



## jmw1112632 (Mar 8, 2011)

Whatevs said:


> No it can't.
> 
> It's the only true way to beat SA.
> 
> We live in such a medicinal-dependent culture that we refuse to accept that manning up is what's needed most of the time.


Agreed. So many people are dependent on medications that are really unnecessary which is why I'm choosing to go head on with my SA without meds. I've been doing great lately and I'm much happier from all the progress I've made thus far. The hardest part is facing your fears for the first time but gets easier the more you do it. I was very similar to sophiek in that I had terribly bad panic attacks which led me to losing all my friends I did have.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

sophiek said:


> Being forced into the uncomfortable situation was part of the therapy process


CAn u detail a bit , pls ? I'm currently doing some exposure therapy myslef. What did u do exactly ?


----------



## O B kool (Mar 18, 2011)

rymo said:


> Congrats, and I agree...I've made more progress this month than in years just because I finally bit the bullet and forced myself to go out and talk to people. It's certainly not easy, but you just can't give up.


Word! Because you really have nothing to lose anyway! If you give up at it you're backtracking. You will go back to the samethings you where doing before like Hidding away! You have to realize that your just not gonna connect with everyone in first stages of S.A.D. because its still fresh and will take time even the most socially skilled people dont connect with everyone. It will get better and better and better over time.


----------



## O B kool (Mar 18, 2011)

sophiek said:


> Being forced into the uncomfortable situation was part of the therapy process. Alcohol was just an aid along with it, but being in the right mental state to force yourself to do those things you avoid, is the way to go I think. Every individual reacts differently to the situation as well, so that comes into play.


Shes right failing is apart of the process. Its kinda like playing tonk hawks proskater you gotta **** up alot of times before you get good at it.


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

Whatevs said:


> No it can't.
> 
> It's the only true way to beat SA.
> 
> We live in such a medicinal-dependent culture that we refuse to accept that manning up is what's needed most of the time.


ya mon. AGREED.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

great stuff! its an inspiration to me


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

sophiek said:


> So a year ago I was being hospitalized for panic attacks, I almost had agoraphobia. Now I can go anywhere, clubs, mall, restaurants, work and you name it. I'm always a little anxious but not scared anymore and I actually get depressed when I'm not going out and stay home. I like to go out now
> 
> if I did it, you can do it
> good luck guys wish you the best


I have also gone from severe to mild without meds. A couple of weeks ago I was really suffering from SA. Thanks to going out of my comfort zone and thanks to college I have made a lot of progess. I don't fear as much as I used to talking to a bunch of people and Im slowly starting to regain my confidence. The best advice I can say is to deffinitely go out your comfort zone, sure it will feel impossible at first and you will want to go back to your comfort zone asap, but from my expeirience so far it has worked. I have downloaded a couple of audiobooks and they have helped loads, they give out lots of information and when you try these small steps you suddenly realise it all makes sence and you can piece it together. One more piece of advice is to keep of the meds, I know they are a huge help but as they automatically controll the anxiety it won't give you the expeirience to do it without them and learn to control it yourself?! I hope this helps guys and best of luck.


----------



## Psi (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, and congratulations for your progress! It's great to hear that you've found what works for you and challenged yourself with your anxiety. 

I've tried to go in the situations I would normally avoid too, and pushing myself to my limits. I don't mean to question the exposure method, but for me it hasn't really worked in the long run. I've tried to just man up countless of times and free myself from the anxiety by pushing myself, but so far I haven't felt different. It seems like the feelings always return all the same, even if I would feel better for a short time. Like I said, if it works for you then great. Personally I think I need treatment in therapy to get over it for good.


----------

